# odd japanese..rollcage special



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

:chuckle:

he should know better


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Is that the Nismo 'super lightweight' body kit?

Price please Matty :thumbsup:


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Pmsl :chuckle::chuckle: ^^


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

tis the new lightweight steering wheel for Monkey Magic...

no spokes included


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Matty you're weird!!!!

bob


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

fourtoes said:


> Matty you're weird!!!!
> 
> bob


 i know that, 

no doubt heading out to japan again soon

monkey magic is a brand btw:wavey:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

haha Nomura Ken, legend, love this guy. Got his how to drift DVD


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

he's my hero and my yoda


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

his cool, but you know its 2ft tall?


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Is he married to Mary?


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Mary?


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Ken & Mary?


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

you mean Barbie?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

That guy is so ****ed, met him in nagoya auto trend a few years back and asked for a pic of him, then he groped a race queen on the ass and played himself like a horny dog.

Lovely guy never less and good drifter


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Mikeydinho said:


> you mean Barbie?




No, google _Ken and Mary_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Boosted said:


> No, google _Ken and Mary_ :thumbsup:


PMSL thanks for pointing that out:chuckle:


----------

